# Scottswald's 10 day DNP log - With pictures



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

First time using DNP, D-hacks 250mg crystaline meant to be arriving this morning so will start as soon as it comes. Gonna be running 500mg for 10 days.

I will be eating around 500g protein with as close to zero carbs and fats as possible. This will mostly be from whey and egg whites for this period. will also be running 0.5 grams of gear.

I've gotten myself well out of shape to be frank (hence you seeing the mitchilin man in my progress pics lol) and that's why i have resorted to using dnp.

Will train as normal and try to do 45mins cardio on non training days. Preferably am fasted cardio. I will update my weight every morning (weighed with no clothes on after a ****/****) and put a progress picture up on day 1, day 5, day 10 and then again on day 15 when water has dropped off and glycogen has filled me up again.

Okay, pics from day 1, weight 230.4lbs:

















pics from day 8:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone care to estimate my bf?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

At a guess id say 20%. Good luck with this mate, hope u can last the 10 days. Be interesting to see the results.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Op, maybe take some pics of you without posing as well as back and side shots also so you can properly gauge the weightloss.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

RadMan23 said:


> At a guess id say 20%. Good luck with this mate, hope u can last the 10 days. Be interesting to see the results.


cheers mate, i hope i can too



madmuscles said:


> Op, maybe take some pics of you without posing as well as back and side shots also so you can properly gauge the weightloss.


ok, will do that tomorrow mate, got gym then work today


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gl mate. Duno of I was I'll when I took mine but **** my guts up worse than anything at work so had to stop lol. Only 250mg a day! Horrible stuff tbh felt like I was poisoned.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Subbed


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Gl mate. Duno of I was I'll when I took mine but **** my guts up worse than anything at work so had to stop lol. Only 250mg a day! Horrible stuff tbh felt like I was poisoned.


Think thight might of been because you were


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Subbed.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well from day 5 can give you sh1ts or constipation I got the first couldn't be doing with that at work!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

DNP logs always interest me, amasing how much weight people lose in such a short period of time, really tempts me to use it


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck mate. Will be keeping an eye on this for future reference.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

around 20% mate and good luck


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck:thumb:, will watch with interest


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

subbed and good luck with your cycle ill be starting my d-hacks review on monday but im running it for 25 days


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

cheers guys!

off to work now, trained shoulders and traps today, decent session, not exactly loads of energy but i carb depleted for a day before my cycle.

finish work at around 12 so will take my second cap then, not feeling the heat really yet, maybe a little warm but that might just be in my head


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Just in from work now, it wasnt bad what so ever yet. Just had another capsule now and will be going to bed in about an hour. I dont get the feeling i'll be that hot tonight tbh.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Day 2 weigh in: 229.2 lbs

went to bed not really feeling hot and i wasnt when i woke up yet the bed was pretty wet so i guess im hotter than i think!

popped another cap half an hour ago, didnt get up for my cardio before breakfast but will just do it later today, i'm going springboard diving with my mate in an hour so should probably burn a few extra cals there too.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

subb'ed

mine starts tomorrow

Good luck,


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Brook877 said:


> subb'ed
> 
> mine starts tomorrow
> 
> Good luck,


cheers mate, good luck i'll check your log out when i can


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ok, did some swimming today, walked for an hour and had sexy time with my lass. Also taken 3 caps today so speed the heat up.

if i took 3 everyday rather than 2, do i risk muscle burning?


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

hope you enjoy the heat of 3 caps it can be quite intense lol as for taking 3 day from now on as long as you keep well hydrated you should be fine it has been said that dnp provent muscle loss but its something iv only read about


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

As far as I'm aware it isn't catabolic so it shouldn't turn into muscle burning, but from what I've read the increased sides from high doses makes training tough going..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I would leave it 4-5 days before upping! It will properly kick in soon and you will be fighting extreme lethargy


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i'm sitting here feeling rather hot and clammy but that is it, i would hardly call it extreme yet


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck man I lasted 4 days at 500mg felt like death crazy stuff


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> i'm sitting here feeling rather hot and clammy but that is it, i would hardly call it extreme yet


Wait until it's had time to accumulate in your system, that's when it gets rough especially as it just sort of hits you a few days in after not feeling too bad.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep as above!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ok, well i've already had 3 today but i'll just go back to 2.

legs tomorrow and im really not looking forward to it.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Day 3 weigh in: 227 lbs

slept like **** last night, didnt feel very hot yet i kept waking up with the bedsheet soaking, ended up getting changed and going to sleep on the living room carpet at 5:30.

legs later today!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lmao sleeping on the carpet .. This stuff sounds intense .. Ill keep my eye on this was thinking of adding it in at the end of my cycle ..to lose any excess fat i have put on


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

quick question for you guys, do you think you get used to dnp or the calories/carbs youre eating? so would it be worth me having 1 high carbs day in the middle so my body doesnt adapt to what im doing or would i loose more with all 10 days low carb?


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

Scottswald said:


> quick question for you guys, do you think you get used to dnp or the calories/carbs youre eating? so would it be worth me having 1 high carbs day in the middle so my body doesnt adapt to what im doing or would i loose more with all 10 days low carb?


if its your first time using it then i dont think so i remember when i first done dnp i was very sensitive to it but now i can quite happy run 2 caps with not alot of fuss you can improve the affect of dnp by having some simple carbs these help dnp work but also makes you hotter lol

ps if you have some use dovey covers on ya bed one to lay on and another to cover your i found this handy when sweeting alot also saves changing the bed every night


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Day 4 weigh in: 227lbs (same as yesterday but cudnt sleep well so drank a lot during the night)

terrible night s sleep again, the days are easy for me, its just the nights.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

for carbs eat pineapple and things which give you instant energy imo. although I did eat my normal diet with that added (no carbs at night etc)


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Get yourself a fan mate or have the window wide open .. I dont think i could go without sleep ! Does dnp give you any extra energy does it increase your heart rate ?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

dnp does not give you energy, the opposite really. it doesnt increase your heart rate no mate.

The dnp cap i had this morning i had with no liquid, it dissolves in my throat it was sooo painful, like a really intense acid taste in throat, i never gag but after 2-3mins of putting up with the pain i was sick. so i popped another 30 mins later!

my bile was illuminus!!!! how cool!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good im glad it dont give you a fast heart rate i dont like fat burners which do will be following this closely as im really considering using it myself you taking and supps with it multi vits ect ?


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

Scottswald said:


> dnp does not give you energy, the opposite really. it doesnt increase your heart rate no mate.
> 
> The dnp cap i had this morning i had with no liquid, it dissolves in my throat it was sooo painful, like a really intense acid taste in throat, i never gag but after 2-3mins of putting up with the pain i was sick. so i popped another 30 mins later!
> 
> my bile was illuminus!!!! how cool!


you surprised your bile was illumines you been munching on a chemical die you hole insides arnt going to be the right colour lol and as for getting it stuck in your throat iv done this once before and dam does it burn


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

bens1991 said:


> Good im glad it dont give you a fast heart rate i dont like fat burners which do will be following this closely as im really considering using it myself you taking and supps with it multi vits ect ?


just vit c mate, would like to have electrolytes but didnt get them in time



MR_SHADOW said:


> you surprised your bile was illumines you been munching on a chemical die you hole insides arnt going to be the right colour lol and as for getting it stuck in your throat iv done this once before and dam does it burn


my poos are a normal colour, quite surprized!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> dnp does not give you energy, the opposite really. it doesnt increase your heart rate no mate.
> 
> The dnp cap i had this morning i had with no liquid, it dissolves in my throat it was sooo painful, like a really intense acid taste in throat, i never gag but after 2-3mins of putting up with the pain i was sick. so i popped another 30 mins later!
> 
> my bile was illuminus!!!! how cool!


Yea i remember my p1ss,spunk,sweat was yellow

Then i got a cough,bringing up yellow flem, then i had the runny sh1ts and it was like a yellow waterfall...aah memories

:tongue:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

lol, had a great session today on chest and tri's, sweated like a bitch but still got decent lifts, benched 130kg for 9 reps with a drop set of 3. which isnt any worse than i was doing before the dnp.

i think i can handle 3 a day so will do tomorrow at 2. that will make 5 days at 500 then 5 days at 750.

also did cardio.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Subed mate-keep up the thread-the sleeping sounds ideal for me as I work 4on 8 off whilst I`m away so I generaly get less than 6 hrs at a go (admin and training to do before sleep).. How do you feel overall? are you constantly pess wet through or have flushes etc? How does it affect you at work? I know about the lethargy but is it in your opinion workable? I work abroad in a very hot enviroment-do you reckon this would be ok or a bit OTT? sorry about the questions Bro but very interested in your progress and if it would work for me.

Cheers mate,

Al...


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Btnek1664 said:


> Subed mate-keep up the thread-the sleeping sounds ideal for me as I work 4on 8 off whilst I`m away so I generaly get less than 6 hrs at a go (admin and training to do before sleep).. How do you feel overall? during the day im good as gold, when in bed just ill, apprtite is lacking but thats probably not bad are you constantly pess wet through or have flushes etc? not wet through just constantly clammy mate. i'm not wearing anything other that my shorts or boxers in the house though How does it affect you at work? i work on the doors so wear a shirt and tie so will find it hard probly, i'll just avoid going indoors unless neededI know about the lethargy but is it in your opinion workable? absolutely, as i said had a mint training session, i feel a little low on energy but nothing bad at allI work abroad in a very hot enviroment-do you reckon this would be ok or a bit OTT? i dont know tbh mate but drink LOTS if its hotsorry about the questions Bro but very interested in your progress and if it would work for me.
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> Al...


chers for subcribing mate


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Btnek1664 said:


> Subed mate-keep up the thread-the sleeping sounds ideal for me as I work 4on 8 off whilst I`m away so I generaly get less than 6 hrs at a go (admin and training to do before sleep).. How do you feel overall? are you constantly pess wet through or have flushes etc? How does it affect you at work? I know about the lethargy but is it in your opinion workable? I work abroad in a very hot enviroment-do you reckon this would be ok or a bit OTT? sorry about the questions Bro but very interested in your progress and if it would work for me.
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> Al...


the doors i work on arent in newcastle its self but in whitley bay so as you know its nice and cold by the sea


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Day 5 weigh in: 227.6 lbs

so weight up slightly but im sure ive lost fat because i hardly had any carbs or fats yesterday, had a good session and also some cardio. i did drink during the night again. I dunno but im trying not to get hung up on weight.

no training today so i will do 30 mins light cardio


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah fair 1 mate,the coast will be nice and breezy at the moment-if you work on the main hill down to the sea front it`ll be bloody baltic-lol.

Off to Africa this weekend so the cold shouldnt be an issue-lol..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck mate, I love reading these crazy DNP threads...


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i wudnt fancy dnp when in africa lol, good luck if you do!

Obviously my weight hasnt come down in 2 days but i must be getting leaner (nd just holding water) because im starting to see and be able to feel veins that i cudnt a few days ago. they wudnt show up in pictutes though.

tbh i dont think i will look any better at 5 day mark, maybe at day 10, but will expect to look better when i take pics 5 days after stopping.

my sleep is really taking a hammering, maybe 2-3 hours last night, that is th only thing im struggling with.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Day 6 weigh in: 226.4 lbs

upping it to 3 caps per day now.

not feeling as though im looking better tbh but its only been 5 days and the more you look the less you see changes i supppose.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i saw a difference I only did 6 days in the end. I dont like dnp tbh i prefer eating and having a back breaking HIIT session couple of times a week. But saying that its a powerful drug not to be messed with imo.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Been pretty tired today, just trained back, could only get 3 deadlifts at 180kg because me poring with sweat meant i cudnt keep grip for more than 10 seconds without out the bar getting slippery (i dont use straps), that annoyed me!

expecting a bad night tonight since ive started 3 caps today, ive definately been hotter through the day.

got a cold too! had it for 2-3 days now


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

will put todays pics up tomorrow


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

well, not great news guys, i didnt use any dnp on my 7th day as ive had flu really bad, im mostly over it now but am going back on the dnp tonight for 4-5 days, then i'll post up some pics.

the problem i had the first time was i didnt mind being hot during the day but the amount of sweat during th night kept me from sleeping.... will taking all 3 caps first thing in morning mean i should be a lot better at bedtime? and will the fatburning be as effective?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I took earlier and still got night sweats. Probably not so bad although how long is half life?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Pics or no flu.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Sambuca said:


> I took earlier and still got night sweats. Probably not so bad although how long is half life?


36 hours i beleive


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

subbed


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you thought about running a lower dose but for longer? Sides should be less severe but effect the same.

I'm getting some in this week and will probably be doing 200mg a day for 2 weeks then a week off and repeat.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ben, i want to get back to bulking asap but just do it cleaner this time. i basically ate too much **** and got fat, if i do lower dosage for longer then thats more time im not growing


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Scottswald said:


> ben, i want to get back to bulking asap but just do it cleaner this time. i basically ate too much **** and got fat, if i do lower dosage for longer then thats more time im not growing


True but in the grand scheme of things a couple of weeks is nothing. Plus you'll have a leaner base to build on.

Just my thoughts though, not saying you're wrong.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Ginger Ben said:


> True but in the grand scheme of things a couple of weeks is nothing. Plus you'll have a leaner base to build on.
> 
> Just my thoughts though, not saying you're wrong.


yeah, taken on board mate

i think im just impatient because i hate walking round feeling flat and small!

also i dont know if i would sleep any better on 1 cap, i can only last so many days of little sleep, no chance of 2 weeks


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

After 8 days of dnp:




























For the person who asked for the relaxed pose:










i will also put these pics on my original post so people can compare the two.

i will post more in about 4 days after water has come off and i've carbed up


----------



## Jbeach09 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mate, I've got to ask; what do you do for your calves?!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Jbeach09 said:


> Mate, I've got to ask; what do you do for your calves?!


hey mate, my calves just seems to grow easily

i just do a handfull of sets on calve raises to warm up, then all the work is done on the legpress machine, load it up heavy, keep feet close together and extend the calves getting a good stretch at the bottom. 5 sets of 15 with no more than 15-20 secs rest between sets.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Still not lean i know but a big improvement especially since the diet is not spot on.

one thing i find is that you really cant see your loss untill you come off and lose water weight


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i love that last picture you just look so god damn happy haha


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i'm a grumpy individul lol


----------



## mercurius (Feb 11, 2013)

why only 8 days?


----------

